# Onone Software and LR5



## RC57 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Folks
I'm using LR5.3 & Onone PPS8... From lightroom i open a pic in Onone and do my edits.
When the pic is saved and i go back to light room i see that the picture is now a "stacked"
but it will not show the edits, or open with the side bars. When it saves to lightroom does it also save somewhere else
in the computor???
I'm finding this very frustrating and would appreciate any ideas.
:hail:
Thanks Rob


----------



## clee01l (Apr 17, 2014)

Two things that need to be clarified. 
1.  The onOne PPS components need to be set up as additional External Editors in LR Preferences.  Installing the OnOne software should do this automatically.  You invoke the OnOne Software component using the Edit-In function in LR.   Lightroom creates an catalogs a TIFF intermediate file with all of you LR changes applied and passes this on to the PPS component.   On completion of the PPS additional processing you use the save menu option to save the PPS result back on the file that was passed to LR. Control returns to LR and your TIFF file shows the LR adjustments and the PPS adjustments. 

2. In LR preferences under the External Editor tab, the checkbox labeled "Stack with Original" is unchecked.  If it was checked previously you can unstack everything from the LR menu: {Photo}{Stacking}{Expand all Stacks}


----------



## RC57 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Cletus... so under the external editor, i did have to select the "Application" (PPS8.exe) & made sure the "stack with original" was selected... which it was.
Originally i was using File>Plugin Extras. I did as you said and using the Edit-in... did my edits.. applied them, then saved. They stacked and showed 3 files,the original CR2 and 2 edited PSD but when i open the files, no edits are applied ??
When these files are taken from lightroom to PPS8.. edited then saved, is the only place they can go is back to lightroom? or is there a copy made somewhere else within PPS8? I thought that within the PPS8 browser there might be an "edited" folder but haven't been able to find any thing.
Thanks Rob
AHHHH found them!!!:angel:.. the edits are put with the original file!!.... so i guess the only issue is why the edits aren't being saved back to LLR5??..
On a personal note... thanks for your help!... this stuff drives me crazy!!! I'm overwhelmed with all the computer learning curve stuff.
I just retired and built a small studio while trying to get everything off the ground at once... to many balls to keep in the air!!
Again... thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 17, 2014)

Lightroom creates the intermediate file (in your case, a PSD although a TIFF would be a better choice.  Once the file is created, LR calls PPS8 and passes the file that it just created to the PPS8 program.  You do what you wish in PPS8 and save the file and exit PPS8.  The control is returned to LR and you should be seeing highlighted the newly created PSD file in the LR grid if Stacking is turned off.   If you are not sure this is happening, try something extreme like B&W and save that.  On returning to LR your PSD derivative should be in B&W.


----------

